# Suche Beta Key World of Warship



## Fabuk (26. April 2015)

Hat wer ein beta key wo er nicht braucht oder weis wer von wo man einen bekommen kann?


----------



## Andrej (26. April 2015)

Du kannst einen bekommen,wenn du ein Premiumschiff kaufst.

https://eu.wargaming.net/shop/wows/


----------

